# Vicks vapor rub safe in pregnancy?



## skeet9924

My question is exactly as the title states, is Vicks vapor rub safe to use during pregnancy? I've been suffering a really stuffed nose since about 7 weeks pregnant and I'm starting to lose my patience with it.. Especially at night !! Is there anything I can use to help me breathe better at night. Last night I woke at 3 am and could not fall back to sleep!!


----------



## Miwi

Well I've heard so many different things about both vicks and olbas oil. So I think really it's up to you, what I will say is that I've had two really bad colds so far this pregnancy and I users few drops of olbas oil on a tissue every night while I was sick. For about a week at a time and baby is just fine. X


----------



## SmileyKez

I used Vic vapour run a few weeks back and navy is fine!

A friend of mine suggested a plug in thing, forgot the name, that releases the vapour into the air all night, she suffered really bad congestion when pg and it helped her sleep, think you get them at chemists! Might be better coz Vic is great but it's so stinky and greasy!


----------



## Seity

I've always used it. I used it last pregnancy and if needed will use it again this pregnancy.


----------



## Here_we_go

I agree, it's fine to use. They even have baby bath you can buy that has vapor rub stuff in it to help with baby's congestion.


----------



## Jess19

Idk skeet, I never thought to use it. Have you asked Dr Google?? Lol 

I had terrible sinus problems since the 1st trimester too, it sucks I know :-(
I had the same problem when I was prego with my DS and this time around it doesn't seem to be any better. 
I always have nostril that's plugged with this dry blood clot :-( and it messes with my sleep

Have you talked to your Dr? 
My Dr said to just drink lots of water


----------



## MindUtopia

If you're congested, what about using a natural saline nasal spray or a neti pot in the evening? I wouldn't worry about using Vicks for safety reasons, but it's also not always all that effective - and if you have any serious respiratory inflammation or asthma, it can actually make things worse. I have asthma and have been told not to use Vicks since it tends to irritate the bronchial passages. If those things don't work, what about those nasal strips?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies..i will ask my ob about it. the plug in vapouriser thing sounds interesting. I've always been terrified to use those neti pots and saline sprays.

Jess- its good to hear that I'm not the only one with this issue...I'm either so stuffed I cant breather...or my nose is clogged and bleeding, or i'm sneezing like crazy!! Such a pain!!


----------



## Jess19

Ewww yuck I hate the sprays :sick: lol


----------

